# Golf Courses in Mexico



## JorgeGomez (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Have you played Golf Courses in *Mexico?*

I lived in Mexico and in case you come here I want to* recommend a few:*
_Tres Vidas in Acapulco.
Punta Mita in Nuevo Vallarta.
El Camaleon Mayakoba in Playa de Carmen, Can Cun. (PGA Tour play here)_

These three golf courses are very nice because you can come on *vacation, enjoy the beach, sun, relax and play golf!*

*Keep in touch!*


----------



## williamsjack (Mar 22, 2013)

it will be the nice pleasure to went Mexico and to enjoy the golf.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Golf Vacation Packages*

woow! how wonderful those places are,I hope I could visit mexico and go to the golf spots there while enjoying the beaches.


----------



## mackdsouza (Jun 17, 2013)

I think I have to plan a vacation in Mexico. I will pleasure to play golf on these courses.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Florida Golf Course*



mackdsouza said:


> I think I have to plan a vacation in Mexico. I will pleasure to play golf on these courses.


Agree with you! I am also planning to have a vacation there,so excited just thinking how it would be.


----------



## carrotworm (Mar 5, 2015)

Love the Campo de golf Palma Real near Zihuatanejo. Simple, beautiful no frills golf.


----------

